# To get USA Netflix and other streaming content



## lascasas

There has been a lot of confusion in the expat community about a way to access Netflix and other internet content from the US, either on the computer, or to stream directly to a TV. I too was confused having read all of the conflicting posts. So I decided to chat with the experts at StrongVPN. They provide USA internet addresses which "trick" Netflix and other providers into believing that you are actually accessing their services from the U.S. (Simplified explanation) . A few definitions: VPN = Virtual Private Network. This would be a separate network from what you are now using for your computer. ISP = Internet Service Provider. This is who you pay for your internet service (Telmex, Megacable, etc.) Server = This is complicated, but here is a basic definition: It is a computer that serves all the computers or terminals, that are connected to it. Applications are stored in this computer and the other computer terminals connected to it, can access it.

What I found out is that to stream netflix, Hulu, etc. directly to your tv through Roku(or one of the other devices with internet apps), bypassing your computer, you do not need 2 routers (this is optional). You actually only need one new router that has the VPN software installed (plus the VPN provider annual or monthly fee: $85yr). This is discussed more fully in the conversation below.

Transcript of my online chat with a number of StrongVPN Techs:
Tuesday, February 7, 2012

*Pablo [you]*
Hi. I will be moving to Mexico in the near future. I would like to stream U.S. Netflix and other services direct to my TV. I've been told I would need 2 routers, one with VPN to accomplish this. Can you explain why I would need 2 routers? There is a lot of confusion about this in the expat community. Thanks
*Ivan_Y. [agent]*
Hi
let me add router tech to assist you, please stand by
*Eric [agent]*
You can use one or two routers, if you want to use one router, all traffic will go though VPN, if you have two, one will be used to normal internet, and one will be used for VPN
here are the solutions that will work with VPN: go to StrongVPN web site. 

*Pablo [you]*
Is there a page on your web site that explains this?

*Eric [agent]*
scroll down and read step 2
Now you must decide - which setup would you like?
2-router setup - The new router's Internet port (also known WAN port, usually labeled with a yellow sticker) plugged into a Local port (also known as LAN port, one of 3-4 grouped-together ports, often with a blue label) of the old router, resulting in two networks - the first router's original network will remain, but the second router provides a second network. All devices connected to the second router are routed through VPN, but you still have the option of connecting to the first router for non-VPN internet access.
1-router setup - The new router is plugged directly into either your modem, or the internet port given to you by your internet provider. When VPN is installed to this single router, all traffic is routed through VPN.
You must complete one of those two configurations before proceeding.

*Pablo [you]*
I need to stream through one of the internet devices like roku, dvd player with internet apps, etc. Would I only need 1 router with vpn to accomplish this? With the one router couldn't I just disable the VPN through your software between usa/mexico? Or would I have to switch server origin?

*Eric[agent]*
You can always disable the VPN on the one router
or switch servers

*Pablo [you]*
Users on Mexico forums are saying internet devices won't work w/o the second router. There is a lot of confusion about this. There are many who would like to use this service, but can't figure out the hardware and configuration necessary.

*Eric[agent]*
You can use just one router, just plug it directly in to the ISP modem

*Pablo [you]*
I think I saw a section on your site on the 2 router set-up, but can't find it now. Why would anyone need 2 routers if you can just disable the vpn to access local server? Still confused.

*Eric [agent]*
If you want one always on-VPN and one non-vpn internet connectionm

*Pablo [you]*
So you can run cable (or wifi) direct from router to roku or other device bypassing computer and it will work?

*Eric [agent]*
yes, set up the VPN on the router, and everything connected to the router via wifi or wire will be on VPN
*
Pablo [you]*
So...you would need a router with vpn installed (like the ones available on your site). Is it easy to enable/disable the vpn to switch back and forth, or is it a pain? Is there a written procedure on your site for this?

*Eric [agent]*
It depends on the type of VPN, but it involves logging in to the router interface and turning off the vpn

*Pablo [you]*
Is there a written procedure on your site for this?
Is there a charge for switching servers?

*Eric [agent]*
turning on and off the VPN costs nothing.
You have a limited number of server switches per month, and you can purchase more for pptp on dd-wrt, it is a matter of switching it from PPTP to DHCP in the first field, for OpenVPN on dd-wrt, you must go to the commands tab of the router and enter "killall openvpn"
*for pre-loaded sabai routers, you can just click "stop" to stop the vpn

*Friendly Auto Responder [agent]*
Please consider a premade router , information is available here strongvpn. com/routers.shtml

*Pablo [you]*
Thanks, this is all very helpful. I still don't understand why someone would have 2 routers connected if all you have to do is disable vpn like you said to switch back to original network. Thanks again.

*Alexey_M. (VPN Support)*
let me get a router tech
wait for a moment please
I have a two router setup for example. I do not need VPN turned on on for everything i do on the internet, so I use a normal router for non-vpn internet, then I have other devices plugged in to my VPN router to use services on VPN.
But two routers is definitely not required

*Pablo [you]*
Thanks. Why did you decide to use 2 routers? I would rather avoid the extra expense if not necessary (I would be starting from scratch. I don't have a router now). I would only be disabling 4 or 5 times per week to access a particular content. Is this feasible, or could it cause technical issues?

*Eric [agent]*
You can turn it on and off as many times as you want
I mainly use the VPN for testing since I work for the company, so I do not want my VPN on all the time and I need a constant stable internet connection for normal use. Others may need to use vpn for something like watching hulu on a roku but dont need vpn on their main computer

*Pablo [you]*
Actually I'm interested in VPN just to stream netlix, etc to my tv using my dvd w/internet apps., not for computer use. Any advise?

*Eric (vpn tech)*
vpn router will work for any internet capable device

*Pablo [you]*
Ok, appreciate all your help. Have a good day.

*Eric [agent]*
You're welcome.

*I had to remove all of the URL references because they are not allowed as a new member of this forum. You can find on their site with a little searching.

Sorry for the long post, but this might help a lot of you.
Pablo


----------



## El Blanco Sol

*Thanks Amigo*



lascasas said:


> There has been a lot of confusion in the expat community about a way to access Netflix and other internet content from the US, either on the computer, or to stream directly to a TV. I too was confused having read all of the conflicting posts. So I decided to chat with the experts at StrongVPN. They provide USA internet addresses which "trick" Netflix and other providers into believing that you are actually accessing their services from the U.S. (Simplified explanation) . A few definitions: VPN = Virtual Private Network. This would be a separate network from what you are now using for your computer. ISP = Internet Service Provider. This is who you pay for your internet service (Telmex, Megacable, etc.) Server = This is complicated, but here is a basic definition: It is a computer that serves all the computers or terminals, that are connected to it. Applications are stored in this computer and the other computer terminals connected to it, can access it.
> 
> What I found out is that to stream netflix, Hulu, etc. directly to your tv through Roku(or one of the other devices with internet apps), bypassing your computer, you do not need 2 routers (this is optional). You actually only need one new router that has the VPN software installed (plus the VPN provider annual or monthly fee: $85yr). This is discussed more fully in the conversation below.
> 
> Transcript of my online chat with a number of StrongVPN Techs:
> Tuesday, February 7, 2012
> 
> *Pablo [you]*
> Hi. I will be moving to Mexico in the near future. I would like to stream U.S. Netflix and other services direct to my TV. I've been told I would need 2 routers, one with VPN to accomplish this. Can you explain why I would need 2 routers? There is a lot of confusion about this in the expat community. Thanks
> *Ivan_Y. [agent]*
> Hi
> let me add router tech to assist you, please stand by
> *Eric [agent]*
> You can use one or two routers, if you want to use one router, all traffic will go though VPN, if you have two, one will be used to normal internet, and one will be used for VPN
> here are the solutions that will work with VPN: go to StrongVPN web site.
> 
> *Pablo [you]*
> Is there a page on your web site that explains this?
> 
> *Eric [agent]*
> scroll down and read step 2
> Now you must decide - which setup would you like?
> 2-router setup - The new router's Internet port (also known WAN port, usually labeled with a yellow sticker) plugged into a Local port (also known as LAN port, one of 3-4 grouped-together ports, often with a blue label) of the old router, resulting in two networks - the first router's original network will remain, but the second router provides a second network. All devices connected to the second router are routed through VPN, but you still have the option of connecting to the first router for non-VPN internet access.
> 1-router setup - The new router is plugged directly into either your modem, or the internet port given to you by your internet provider. When VPN is installed to this single router, all traffic is routed through VPN.
> You must complete one of those two configurations before proceeding.
> 
> *Pablo [you]*
> I need to stream through one of the internet devices like roku, dvd player with internet apps, etc. Would I only need 1 router with vpn to accomplish this? With the one router couldn't I just disable the VPN through your software between usa/mexico? Or would I have to switch server origin?
> 
> *Eric[agent]*
> You can always disable the VPN on the one router
> or switch servers
> 
> *Pablo [you]*
> Users on Mexico forums are saying internet devices won't work w/o the second router. There is a lot of confusion about this. There are many who would like to use this service, but can't figure out the hardware and configuration necessary.
> 
> *Eric[agent]*
> You can use just one router, just plug it directly in to the ISP modem
> 
> *Pablo [you]*
> I think I saw a section on your site on the 2 router set-up, but can't find it now. Why would anyone need 2 routers if you can just disable the vpn to access local server? Still confused.
> 
> *Eric [agent]*
> If you want one always on-VPN and one non-vpn internet connectionm
> 
> *Pablo [you]*
> So you can run cable (or wifi) direct from router to roku or other device bypassing computer and it will work?
> 
> *Eric [agent]*
> yes, set up the VPN on the router, and everything connected to the router via wifi or wire will be on VPN
> *
> Pablo [you]*
> So...you would need a router with vpn installed (like the ones available on your site). Is it easy to enable/disable the vpn to switch back and forth, or is it a pain? Is there a written procedure on your site for this?
> 
> *Eric [agent]*
> It depends on the type of VPN, but it involves logging in to the router interface and turning off the vpn
> 
> *Pablo [you]*
> Is there a written procedure on your site for this?
> Is there a charge for switching servers?
> 
> *Eric [agent]*
> turning on and off the VPN costs nothing.
> You have a limited number of server switches per month, and you can purchase more for pptp on dd-wrt, it is a matter of switching it from PPTP to DHCP in the first field, for OpenVPN on dd-wrt, you must go to the commands tab of the router and enter "killall openvpn"
> *for pre-loaded sabai routers, you can just click "stop" to stop the vpn
> 
> *Friendly Auto Responder [agent]*
> Please consider a premade router , information is available here strongvpn. com/routers.shtml
> 
> *Pablo [you]*
> Thanks, this is all very helpful. I still don't understand why someone would have 2 routers connected if all you have to do is disable vpn like you said to switch back to original network. Thanks again.
> 
> *Alexey_M. (VPN Support)*
> let me get a router tech
> wait for a moment please
> I have a two router setup for example. I do not need VPN turned on on for everything i do on the internet, so I use a normal router for non-vpn internet, then I have other devices plugged in to my VPN router to use services on VPN.
> But two routers is definitely not required
> 
> *Pablo [you]*
> Thanks. Why did you decide to use 2 routers? I would rather avoid the extra expense if not necessary (I would be starting from scratch. I don't have a router now). I would only be disabling 4 or 5 times per week to access a particular content. Is this feasible, or could it cause technical issues?
> 
> *Eric [agent]*
> You can turn it on and off as many times as you want
> I mainly use the VPN for testing since I work for the company, so I do not want my VPN on all the time and I need a constant stable internet connection for normal use. Others may need to use vpn for something like watching hulu on a roku but dont need vpn on their main computer
> 
> *Pablo [you]*
> Actually I'm interested in VPN just to stream netlix, etc to my tv using my dvd w/internet apps., not for computer use. Any advise?
> 
> *Eric (vpn tech)*
> vpn router will work for any internet capable device
> 
> *Pablo [you]*
> Ok, appreciate all your help. Have a good day.
> 
> *Eric [agent]*
> You're welcome.
> 
> *I had to remove all of the URL references because they are not allowed as a new member of this forum. You can find on their site with a little searching.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but this might help a lot of you.
> Pablo


Thanks Amigo. This put everything in a nut shell. I appreciate it immensely.


----------



## RVGRINGO

TV addicts! I assume they'll all have to return to the USA before 'withdrawal' sets in.
Granted; we watch English TV too, but Telecable has enough. Maybe too much!


----------



## lascasas

RVGRINGO said:


> TV addicts! I assume they'll all have to return to the USA before 'withdrawal' sets in.
> Granted; we watch English TV too, but Telecable has enough. Maybe too much!


Personally I don't watch cable/satellite or broadcast tv. Like the lyric in one of Bruce Springteen's old songs "57 channels and nothin' on" (now it's more like 200 channels and nothing on). But I do like good movies. With the VPN set-up discussed, one can avoid the expensive telecable or satellite bill, have a large catalog of movies to watch from netflix for only $7.99 U.S. per month (they have lots of classic movies), watch some tv shows if you like (many in HD). There are providers that provide free content, like Hulu, and you don't have to watch commercials!. Below are a couple of netflex movie guides for the uninitiated:
instantwatcher.com - Streaming Movies and TV to watch instantly on Netflix
The Best Movies on Netflix Instant - Movie News, Top Movies | GotchaMovies.com

Pablo


----------



## lascasas

*Addendum to Netflix post*



El Blanco Sol said:


> Thanks Amigo. This put everything in a nut shell. I appreciate it immensely.


Addendum to my previous post re: VPN set-up to watch netflix, etc.

If you are using Telmex for your internet service, they use a modem/router combo box. So in this case you would technically be using 2 routers. The new modem with VPN would plug into the Telmex modem/router box for using the separate internet devices with apps for your tv. The existing modem/router would still have the Mexico network address for your computer.

Pablo


----------



## Beto

Hi, maybe this has been discussed to death, but I've used *Surf Anonymous Free* to bypass IP blocks (that tell you you have to be in the U.S.). The connection can be slower sometimes, but it has worked consistently. It's easy to turn on and off. So far I just use the free version.


----------



## ABCinATL

THANK YOU for taking the time to make sense of this. I was struggling with all of the different threads and conflicting info so much that I almost gave up until I came across your thread. 

In the US we had Netflix streaming using a BlueRay DVD player - we had to buy the $100ish wireless adapter, but it worked like a champ.

The question is: can we use the same setup in Mexico? I have no way of getting the streaming content to the TV otherwise (I do not want to watch TV on my computer).

I was thinking to do the 2 router option so we have an always on VPN connection for the TV, and a separate non-VPN connection for internet usage. I don't want the hassle of flipping configurations all of the time and I don't mind to pay a bit for this convenience.

We have Cablevision internet here in the DF.

Any assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lascasas

*Netflix in Mexico*

ABCinATL: Hi. I just saw your post. The experts tell me that it will work with any internet device (blu-ray with apps, roku, internet tv). Apparently you must have two routers if you have cable internet. People who have tried one router plugged directly into a cable modem have not had consistent results. Everyone I've talked to recommended using Telmex DSL if possible for this purpose. I'm attaching a diagram that a knowledgeable guy who lives in Patzquaro sent me. This is for a Telmex set-up, but the connections would be the same in your case. Hope this helps!
Pablo


----------



## TundraGreen

lascasas said:


> ABCinATL: Hi. I just saw your post. The experts tell me that it will work with any internet device (blu-ray with apps, roku, internet tv). Apparently you must have two routers if you have cable internet. People who have tried one router plugged directly into a cable modem have not had consistent results. Everyone I've talked to recommended using Telmex DSL if possible for this purpose. I'm attaching a diagram that a knowledgeable guy who lives in Patzquaro sent me. This is for a Telmex set-up, but the connections would be the same in your case. Hope this helps!
> Pablo


The only caution I would make about Telmex, is that it appears to be slower than cable. Maybe that you can pay for and get a faster connection. However, in a few cases where I have compared my throughput on Megacable with the throughput on Telmex, the Telmex is really slow, down around 1.5 Mb/second (compared to the 10 Mb/sec that cable gives me). I think you can stream Netflix at that lower speed but as I understand it you are near the lower limit.


----------



## lascasas

TundraGreen said:


> The only caution I would make about Telmex, is that it appears to be slower than cable. Maybe that you can pay for and get a faster connection. However, in a few cases where I have compared my throughput on Megacable with the throughput on Telmex, the Telmex is really slow, down around 1.5 Mb/second (compared to the 10 Mb/sec that cable gives me). I think you can stream Netflix at that lower speed but as I understand it you are near the lower limit.


Around the beginning of the year, TelMex quietly did a 2-3x increase in their
DSL Infinitum internet speed without a price increase. Checking the national
TelMex site, the speed increase is now official. Here are the service levels
for their phone/internet packages. Price remains unchanged.
(Paquetes Hogar | Conexión Internet y Servicios de Telefonía | Telmex), and there are other changes in
the telephone portion of the packages to reduce long distance rates and the rate
to call cellphones from a landline:

Conectes, $389/month. Was 1 Mbps, now 3 Mbps.
Acerques, $599/month. Was 2 Mbps, now 5 Mbps.
Sin Límites, $999/month. Was 5 Mbps, now 10 Mbps.

Pablo


----------



## TundraGreen

lascasas said:


> Around the beginning of the year, TelMex quietly did a 2-3x increase in their
> DSL Infinitum internet speed without a price increase. Checking the national
> TelMex site, the speed increase is now official. Here are the service levels
> for their phone/internet packages. Price remains unchanged.
> (Paquetes Hogar | Conexión Internet y Servicios de Telefonía | Telmex), and there are other changes in
> the telephone portion of the packages to reduce long distance rates and the rate
> to call cellphones from a landline:
> 
> Conectes, $389/month. Was 1 Mbps, now 3 Mbps.
> Acerques, $599/month. Was 2 Mbps, now 5 Mbps.
> Sin Límites, $999/month. Was 5 Mbps, now 10 Mbps.
> 
> Pablo


Interesting. I pay $529/month for 10 Mbps from Megacable. Someone on this forum said that his actual speed from Telmex Infinitum as measured by SpeedTest was about half of the nominal speed. I have measured my actual and it is pretty close to nominal, 9.7 Mbps.


----------



## circle110

I have no idea which Telmex package name I have (it is bundled with telephone and TV) but I did a test at speedtest.net and I am getting 4.01 Mbps.

I trust Telmex about as far as I can throw a Mercedes bus, but here in Guanajuato they are the only internet game in town - sadly, no cable option.


----------



## TundraGreen

circle110 said:


> I have no idea which Telmex package name I have (it is bundled with telephone and TV) but I did a test at speedtest.net and I am getting 4.01 Mbps.
> 
> I trust Telmex about as far as I can throw a Mercedes bus, but here in Guanajuato they are the only internet game in town - sadly, no cable option.


Too bad. That is the first bad thing I have heard about Guanajuato.
(Not a fan of Carlos Slim).


----------



## Zepol87

What I use is a vpn. Just do a google search, its not free I pay 40 dollars a year. I just log in and it route my traffic through a sever from anywhere I pick. Just select a city in the us and your good to go. I can only get it to work on my PC right now. No support for my Playstation 3. It works awesome


----------



## Zepol87

I also use cable vision, 399 a month for 5 Meg and usually get about 3-4 actually. Wife watches netflix and I play call of duty or fifa online and have no problems


----------



## AJ_Yucatan

*How about a Proxy Server?*

Has anyone used a Proxy server to access websites and shows due to IP lockout. Not sure how technical everyone around here is but I have tested that on my computer to access channels and shows from Mexico (currently in teh US). All you do is setup a proxy server in through the country you want to access. I looked for a server in mexico and the connection is free. Then you access the website through your browser and you will get access. In Mexico I will find a proxy server in US and connect through that. It is a bit more involved if you want to access through a smart TV with direct internet access but it is another option. The configurations are endless for both double routers and proxies. If you want to know how to accomplish any of these things just look it up in Youtube and it will walk you through setting one up. 

You would be surprised on how many things you can learn though youtube and they walk you through step by step with video.

Have fun,

AJ


----------

